# non stick egg skillet



## carpdoctor (Dec 26, 2015)

I get so tired of my eggs sticking. I want a low maint skillet that my eggs will not stick in. Something I can cook a few eggs quick in the morning and rinse it out. Suggestions??


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 26, 2015)

Low maintenance rules out carbon steel and cast iron.

Just get a non-stick skilled like this Farberware: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000U60464/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20.

Use it for eggs only, on low heat, with a nylon or silicone spatula and it will last for years.


----------



## DSChief (Dec 26, 2015)

http://vollrath.com/Wear-Ever-Fry-Pans-with-CeramiGuard-II-Interior-and-Cool-Handle-Z4010.htm


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Dec 26, 2015)

A similar topic came up in a thread not too long ago: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/24841-the-ideal-omelette-pan

I believe the OP ended up with a carbon steel skillet, so that may not be for you depending on how low maintenance you're after. If you can care for your cookware you could presumably get by with as little as wiping it out after use.

If you're all OCD like I am about residual PFOA and PTFE off-gassing (as well as cheap warp-ish cookware), you may want to choose a nonstick skillet carefully; teflon vs ceramic has pros/cons. I use Gastrolux for nonstick but it isn't cheap (http://www.gastrolux-cookware.com), I've used one of mine everyday for well over a year and it's good as new. Other higher end brands include Swiss Diamond and Woll. Just follow the advise of Pensacola Tiger WRT maintenance & utensils and you should be all good.


----------



## carpdoctor (Dec 26, 2015)

I did notice Swiss Diamond mentioned in the omelet post. I am not OCD about anything.


----------



## daveb (Dec 26, 2015)

I use Woll in cooking demos. I own and slightly prefer Swiss Diamond. Between them they own non-stick for eggs and fish.


----------



## carpdoctor (Dec 26, 2015)

A 8" Swiss Diamond seems like a good choice for eggs then?? Amazon has them for $60 wo lid and $84 with lid.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 26, 2015)

daveb said:


> I use Woll in cooking demos. I own and slightly prefer Swiss Diamond. Between them they own non-stick for eggs and fish.



Only if you don't use an induction range.


----------



## daveb (Dec 26, 2015)

8" would be great (have 2) My most used is an 11in, good size for eggs, frittata for two and fish filets. I would not pay much of a premium for a lid but 4 bucks is noise.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Dec 26, 2015)

I use a 20cm (8") daily for eggs, have a 24 and 32 as well. The Gastrolux I have will work on induction, don't have it but thought to get it for future proofing


----------



## Mingooch (Jan 1, 2016)

Scanpan CTX is my friend for eggs.


----------



## carpdoctor (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. I had never heard of scanpan.


----------



## bear1889 (Jan 5, 2016)

Scanpan is excellent. I have used/owned both Swiss diamond and scanpan skillets. It seems the the scanpan can take my abuse better. Sur la table has the 11 inch CTQ for 99.96$ and free shipping. I have this skillet.


----------



## FireDragon76 (Jan 7, 2016)

I've been cooking my eggs in a microwave egg poacher... it saves having to turn on the stovetop. If you just want some eggs, that's an easy way to do it.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 7, 2016)

FireDragon76 said:


> I've been cooking my eggs in a microwave egg poacher... it saves having to turn on the stovetop. If you just want some eggs, that's an easy way to do it.



What's a microwave?:scratchhead:


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 7, 2016)

FireDragon, Finally you said something I can agree with ;-) 

In my house we call them "Puffy Eggs"

Scrabble two eggs, add a dash of cream, Warm a bowl in microwave, add an ass of butter. Microwave for one minute. They puff up like a souffle. Kiddo's love them.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 7, 2016)

I used to do scrambled eggs like how MB describes for convenience, but have switched to using a nonstick pan and adding imported cheddar, shiitake mushrooms, red onions, baby kale, etc.

I have one of those microwave / vent hood combos, and now only use it because it cents outside. It actually shorted out after <3 years of use so I'm thinking of maybe just buying an actual vent hood because the suction with the microwave ones are meh


----------



## FireDragon76 (Jan 7, 2016)

Microwaves do seem to make puffy eggs, maybe because of the rapid heating.

I soft-poach the eggs and put them on top of rice with bonito flakes and soy sauce.


----------

